# new strain of virus



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Has anybody got any new information about the mutated strain in the UK and South Africa being in the Philippines? It is suppose to be 60% more contagious then the original Covid 19 virus. When is this going to be under control. The governor of New York said he will shut down the state again if the new strain of virus is detected there. How long can these countries and municipalities handle this?

art


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Has anybody got any new information about the mutated strain in the UK and South Africa being in the Philippines? It is suppose to be 60% more contagious then the original Covid 19 virus. When is this going to be under control. The governor of New York said he will shut down the state again if the new strain of virus is detected there. How long can these countries and municipalities handle this?
> 
> art


There is a new strain in the Mountain Province. Once here it will spread. 

On the global scale there isn't much testing done here. Raw numbers are meaningless. 
It's per million where the correct picture is found. Eg on Coronavirus update (live).
eg TESTS /million of population
USA 911,915
UK 1,018,646
France 649,959
Philippines 69,054

No tests = no cases lol Looks good but is worthless
Few tests = few cases; looks really good but is worse than useless because it displays a false sense that everything is ok.

Shutdown and or house arrest is totally useless both health wise (physical AND mental) and economical. I mentioned this nearly a year ago. Every country should mandate wearing masks (and shields) in public mandatory with fines for non compliance. With proper precautions and hygiene there is no need for any government to mandate that sections of the population will be imprisoned in their own homes for possibly the remainder of their lives.

One report said that covid 19 will be around for many years and will be impossible to fully eradicate. Just got to wear a mask when out near other people. New variants are more contagious but only 3% more deadly. 
Thankfully, at the moment, no strain has shown itself to be immune from the existing vaccines. Even if a new strain was resistant to the present vaccines then a "simple" tweek would be all that is required to make the vaccine effective once again. 
They have a completely new approach to vaccine manufacture which doesn't require months or years to make a new one.
John


----------

